# Roleplay Guide For Beginners.



## Zenkiki (Nov 1, 2019)

This thread is going to be for giving advice and guidance to people new to rping ad wanting to start off.

Are you looking to start Roleplaying, but can't seem to make yourself take that first step out of fear of embarrassing yourself? Are you a beginner Roleplayer looking to improve your writing style or just fix how you do it? Then I will help you along with anyone else who wants to help.

Firstly, *what does it mean to roleplay*? In a basic sense, it means making a story and a world using your imagination and then putting it into words. This is done in many ways, the most common is where two players talk and come up with an idea to roleplay out, then they begin by playing their own characters and developing them how they see their character acting in a situation. Another way it is done, is that one (or more) player(s) play a single character while one other person controls everything else and tells the story focusing on the player characters. There are a few more styles, but they are less common.

*What is a character*? Your character can be literally anything you want. It can be your sona, an old character you haven't played in years, or it can be someone new that you make specifically for the story you are writing.

*How do I find a partner? *You can find a partner one of two major ways, firstly your best chance of getting something you like if you are picky, is to make your own thread and write out what you want. Things that are reccomended to be in there are, what you are looking for scene wise, fantasy, sci fi, slice of life.... Then you also want to include what your character is going to be, and then what kind of partner you are looking for. Do you want a partner that writes a sentence a post, but has all day to rp, or would you rather have someone that can write a paragraph, but write slower. If you have thing you dont want, make sure to say it. Whether that be a species or gender or anything else you should make note of it. Then a second way is to look through the active threads (last post was less than 2 weeks please so you dont necro the thread) and then pm the Original Poster (OP) your ideas or put it on the thread.
----
Do you have a story going well, but you are *not happy with how you are writing*? Each case if going to be a bit different, but overall you can improve the most by using proper grammer, which is hard sometimes, but if you are aware of it and are working on improving it, you will actually learn the language faster than any other way. Besides learning the language, you can work on writing more detail. Dont say,(using third person for the example and is generally better, but first person also works.) " Sabrina walked to the throne" instead write, "Seeing the enpty halls, Sabrina snuck to her throne before her parents or any of the guests saw that she was missing." You want to give off enough detail to bring forward a feeling during a scene. Is what happening, scary? Then make it sound scary. Is it happy? Write it happily. This is a bit more advanced, but you should learn more words that mean the same thing. If you want to do this, I would recommend using synonyms, so google, "Walk synonyms" and you can get a good list. Though be mindful not to write so much detail that it stops the story for a paragraph just describing something that isn't important.
----

If  anyone wants to add questions or other advice write down below amd we can discuss it more. I might write up a more advanced guide for people who are good at rping, but want to become better.


----------



## Tyno (Nov 1, 2019)

@canislupis666


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Nov 1, 2019)

I would say this is a good guide.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 1, 2019)

Completely agree. Grammar and sentence structure is huge to me. Two different rpers can both write one sentence responses (which I personally don’t like), one can write a basic sentence, with meh grammar and kinda bland word choice, and the other use good grammar, good sentence flow, and set the tone with one sentence because they used synonyms or very descriptive adjectives. 
That being said, it’s not good to overly describe, as it makes things confusing and more then likely you will contradict your own description of something. 
That’s my two cents on this.


----------



## X3N1TH (Nov 1, 2019)

Tyno said:


> @canislupis666


thanks bud!


----------



## Metalix (Nov 2, 2019)

the guide is awesome


----------

